# Mongoose Black Diamond Double Follow-up



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

This is a follow-up to the Mongoose Black Diamond Double. First off, This bike Hauls ass!!! I beat my friend, which was riding a Specialized Stuntjumper!! Not bad for a Freeride/DH bike. The Floating BB alows for an amazingly smooth suspension, and compliments the braking distubution as well. This bike feels like it is on rail, when it's going downhill. I mean, I've ridden a Giant Glory DH, and I would take this bike over it anyday! I must say, this bike is best at dropping and jumping. Idk what it is (mabye the frame geo), but the bike is just so nimble and easy to control while flying. Great overall bike and I would reccomend this bike to the aspiring freerider, or the next Sam Hill:thumbsup:. 


Feel free to ask any questions!!


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

good ****, although i am discouraged by mangoose mostley cause you see there bikes in target . but sounds good man


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

That's what so strange... Mongoose must have been bought out by someone, because the new company is Mongoose Pro, check out the website...
Mongoose - Target
Mongoose Pro - Crazy nice deals on good bikes...


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

drakan said:


> That's what so strange... Mongoose must have been bought out by someone, because the new company is Mongoose Pro, check out the website...
> Mongoose - Target
> Mongoose Pro - Crazy nice deals on good bikes...


Its been that way for uhhhh... years.


----------



## mtbben10 (Feb 26, 2007)

Mongoose and GT are now under one company called pacific cycles. Notice how the mongoose Freeride linkage is similar to the I-Drive linkage. I have the Black diamoind triple. My only concern is the front fork. Marzocchi says to set the air up to a certain pressure in the 66 SL1 but it feels to stiff and ive heard there was a post up here that had revised air charts.


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

*mongoose/mongoose pro*

I know wht u mean bro, but there is a huge diffrence between mongoose & mongoose pro. It's like Iron horse department store bikes, and there Pro bikes. Two totally diffrent categories!!


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

GT makes some very, very nice bikes, all in all, mongoose is getting back into the Freeride/Downhill game with a vengence


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

so i should get this bike if i wanna be the next sam hill? sick where do i buy one? you think my local target will have it?


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

HighTitan said:


> so i should get this bike if i wanna be the next sam hill? sick where do i buy one? you think my local target will have it?


Can you please read the whole thread before making a stupid, useless, and uncalled for response?


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

Acme54321 said:


> Its been that way for uhhhh... years.


yep. I have a mongoose pro xc bike from almost a decade ago


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

i did read the whole response. i wanna be the next sam hill so ill buy a mongoose, not an IH.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Stop bullshitting. You haven't read or comprehended the rest of this thread, or you would know that the bike he bought, would not be sold at target, and is not a cheap bike.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

ammarhio said:


> GT makes some very, very nice bikes, all in all, mongoose is getting back into the Freeride/Downhill game with a vengence


yea i guess, maybe eric carter will actually ride mongooses


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

lol, whatever floats your boat there a*ss monkey


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

damn why are you guys so up tight geez? i know the difference between the shop models and the target models i use to manage a bike shop. im just busting your balls and looks like it worked too lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Definetly... Espescially when you are on 3 hours of sleep, and it's 11PM


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

o and also, just because he road that bike and beat his friend doesnt mean its fast. its almost all in the rider. yet it helps to have a sick bike but alot of it has to do with the riders skills. :madman:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

drakan said:


> Stop bullshitting. You haven't read or comprehended the rest of this thread, or you would know that the bike he bought, would not be sold at target, and is not a cheap bike.


That was sarcasm... Duh.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

HighTitan said:


> damn why are you guys so up tight geez? i know the difference between the shop models and the target models i use to manage a bike shop. im just busting your balls and looks like it worked too lol. :thumbsup:


i busted your moms balls


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

HighTitan said:


> damn why are you guys so up tight geez? i know the difference between the shop models and the target models i use to manage a bike shop. im just busting your balls and looks like it worked too lol. :thumbsup:


lol, it;s all good, no offense taken, I knew you where messing. They don't sell freeride bikes at Target!:thumbsup:


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Some people say otherwise...

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=sc_ri_2/602-7800341-8677411?ie=UTF8&asin=B000LWFEI0


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

drakan said:


> Some people say otherwise...
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=sc_ri_2/602-7800341-8677411?ie=UTF8&asin=B000LWFEI0


"All this plus a sleek, cool design that gives you superior balance and a smooth ride on rugged mountain trails."


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

Mongoose Factory Team riders ride only the best


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Heh, that was Eric Carter's bike from 2004 Sea Otter right? I don't think his EC-D was built yet


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> Heh, that was Eric Carter's bike from 2004 Sea Otter right? I don't think his EC-D was built yet


Ya they are making them race on real mongoose bikes now, poor guys...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

jp3d said:


> Mongoose Factory Team riders ride only the best


I like the stack of 30 or so tires in backround


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

jp3d said:


> Ya they are making them race on real mongoose bikes now, poor guys...


yah, and it looks like there doing pretty damn good so far!!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

jp3d said:


> Mongoose Factory Team riders ride only the best


What the hell is that box on the TT with the Push sticker on it? And the big gold rod sticking out from the shock? And then is that a plastic tube going from that rod to the box?


----------



## koko85 (Mar 18, 2005)

mtbben10 said:


> Mongoose and GT are now under one company called pacific cycles. Notice how the mongoose Freeride linkage is similar to the I-Drive linkage. I have the Black diamoind triple. My only concern is the front fork. Marzocchi says to set the air up to a certain pressure in the 66 SL1 but it feels to stiff and ive heard there was a post up here that had revised air charts.


i have read all 14 some odd pages of that post and its crazy....seriously i followed my LBS advice on set-up which was basically the same as the sticker chart that comes on the fork leg...NOT the manual the fork came with...bu remember fill the bottom first than the top...


----------



## koko85 (Mar 18, 2005)

ammarhio said:


> This is a follow-up to the Mongoose Black Diamond Double. First off, This bike Hauls ass!!! I beat my friend, which was riding a Specialized Stuntjumper!! Not bad for a Freeride/DH bike. The Floating BB alows for an amazingly smooth suspension, and compliments the braking distubution as well. This bike feels like it is on rail, when it's going downhill. I mean, I've ridden a Giant Glory DH, and I would take this bike over it anyday! I must say, this bike is best at dropping and jumping. Idk what it is (mabye the frame geo), but the bike is just so nimble and easy to control while flying. Great overall bike and I would reccomend this bike to the aspiring freerider, or the next Sam Hill:thumbsup:.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions!!


i have the triple diamond 2007--the white one in the pics----its AWESOME


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

jp3d said:


> Mongoose Factory Team riders ride only the best


AHHAHAHAHAH thats a ****ing turner, everyone knows that. like i said maybe someday they will actually ride mongooses not turners


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

koko85 said:


> i have the triple diamond 2007--the white one in the pics----its AWESOME


its a mongoose... *cough* *cough* excuse me a mongoose pro


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

i rented an Iron-horse Yakuza Aniki at hunter mountain(and it was brand new). was doing some table-tops, and the rear dropout gave-out and bent the deraillur so far back, that it caught the spokes of the wheel, and ripped our about 12 spokes, ultimetly throwing me off the bike, and Hunter mountain giving me my $65 back! Based on than experience, I dont think I will be riding an Iron HOrse anytime soon.


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> What the hell is that box on the TT with the Push sticker on it? And the big gold rod sticking out from the shock? And then is that a plastic tube going from that rod to the box?


its an electric bike, he turns it on when theres upcoming hills:thumbsup:


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

rmbnick said:


> AHHAHAHAHAH thats a ****ing turner, everyone knows that. like i said maybe someday they will actually ride mongooses not turners


You're an idiot. That picture is from 2004 and is an old turner from when Eric Carter was crossing over.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> What the hell is that box on the TT with the Push sticker on it? And the big gold rod sticking out from the shock? And then is that a plastic tube going from that rod to the box?


It's PUSH industries getting readings on the shock & data acquisiton on what the shock (can be setup for the fork as well) is doing.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

mtb_biker beat me to it, that's how push knows how to tune your shock for a specific frame...
makes me want to push something!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks like a full on Turner DHR


jp3d said:


> Mongoose Factory Team riders ride only the best


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I actually rode this bike on a run locally.....I didn't like the air shock it came with...the bike handled very poorly through rock gardens and such.....no smoothanicity at all....I actual wouldn't ride it at high speeds because it just didn't give you confidence .....it was a weird feeling getting back on my M-3.....the M-3 just felt way way smoother


jp3d said:


> Ya they are making them race on real mongoose bikes now, poor guys...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> It's PUSH industries getting readings on the shock & data acquisiton on what the shock (can be setup for the fork as well) is doing.


Word. Thanks.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

mtb_biker said:


> Heh, that was Eric Carter's bike from 2004 Sea Otter right? I don't think his EC-D was built yet


i like how when i say its a turner, you call me an idiot. but when he does, your oh hah yea thats so funny i think its when he switched over.dick


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

rmbnick said:


> i like how when i say its a turner, you call me an idiot. but when he does, your oh hah yea thats so funny i think its when he switched over.dick


Yea but that wasn't already stated in page 1. By page 2 its already been said and you say "its a f***** turner" like its some revelation.

But i've seen your other threads as well, and that's why you're an idiot ( http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=307176 )


----------



## koko85 (Mar 18, 2005)

rmbnick said:


> its a mongoose... *cough* *cough* excuse me a mongoose pro


ride one before you *cough* *cough*--- gimme a ****ing break with *cough* ********...stupidest **** i have ever seen...kinda like LOL---pretty neat of you...dummy


----------



## mtbben10 (Feb 26, 2007)

The very last black diamond single (the black on in the back i believe the 4th bike on the rack) is Steve Romaniuks bike and the middle two I believe are Eric Carters. I dont know who has the black diamond triple in the front.


----------

